# pitbull breeds??????????????????



## jozsef09 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have recently brought a pitty i was told its blood lines were mystique x tyson and its dad was tyson x jeep and its mum was 
mystique x 
mystique

are these pit bull blood lines?? and what are the other bloodlines?is there many?

cheers..


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Only clear 100% way to know is if you get the pedigree


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> mystique x tyson


 never heard of those.... sounds like dog names or kennel names (?)

Jeep is a bloodline

If you didn't get papers you'll never know for sure what the lines are.


----------

